# ATI Radeon 5970x2 Crossfire?



## MaSx (Feb 9, 2010)

**Used GPU-Z.0.3.8*

So, The first GPU shows ATI CrossFire is disabled? Is this normal...bug? 
or my ATI CrossFire isn't working? By the way, CrossFire is enabled from ATI CCC*







*The second one shows "Enabled" why is first one "Disabled"?*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2010)

my suggestion is to run a benchmark with one card, then re-test with two.

At this stage its impossible to tell if crossfire is working or not - and merely disabling it in the CCC will turn off crossfire in the first card, not the crossfire between the two cards.

(remember, you're running 2x2 GPU crossfire - so you may be getting only 2 GPU's in crossfire here)


----------



## MaSx (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, I have done it and still the same thing. Maybe GPU-Z is bugged. After running the benchmark using "Performance" setting I got around 32xxx while running on single it dropped a lot.

-When I used only one card they GPU-Z showed both "Enabled". But in crossfire it shows 3 enabled 1 disabled.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2010)

i'd say thats confirmed as bug then - we just need to wait for w1zzard to fix it, if he can.


A lot of the stuff he does isnt documented at all, so he has to make it up as he goes... and thats not easy when he doesnt have 2x 5970x2s to test on


----------



## MaSx (Feb 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'd say thats confirmed as bug then - we just need to wait for w1zzard to fix it, if he can.
> 
> 
> A lot of the stuff he does isnt documented at all, so he has to make it up as he goes... and thats not easy when he doesnt have 2x 5970x2s to test on



Hopefully, It gets fixed soon. Also, GPU-Z 0.3.8 does not show "Shader" it's blank. =)


----------

